# Once you get there.



## copecowboy (8 Feb 2005)

Ill be getting there the 20th of february, its on a sunday, what happens in detail as soon as you get there, will you have anytime the first day you arrive to meet and talk with the people youll be with for the next 10 weeks, and have free time to get everything in order?


Also everyone talks about the food, so what kinds of stuff are there, for breakfast, lunch and supper?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (8 Feb 2005)

You will have very little free time when you start out. Lots of paper work, and lots of "loud" voices. When you get there, when ever you have a chance meet the people your going to be on course with, get to know em, cause your going to need each other the entire time. 

Depending on where your course is being done, reg or res. on a CFB or in an armouries on a weekend, breakfast is usually eggs, lunch can range from pastas to meats. and dinners the same. Always salads, fruits, etc... available along with desserts for those who are interested. 

Dont be too worried about the food, just make sure your physically fit and mentally prepared, cause your going to be worked to the point that any food will taste good.


----------



## copecowboy (8 Feb 2005)

Can I take a pair of jeans and one of my normal shirts when i go there? perhaps a coat?


----------



## Ghost (8 Feb 2005)

do they have sheppards pie?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Feb 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> do they have sheppards pie?



LoL yes ...


jeans yes, your going to need to bring some civvy clothes, for your spare time or if you happen to have a weekend off.


----------



## Morgs (9 Feb 2005)

CFN. Orange said:
			
		

> LoL yes ...
> 
> 
> jeans yes, your going to need to bring some civvy clothes, for your spare time or if you happen to have a weekend off.



Phew! For a moment there I thought I was going to have to bring my mum with me to make it for me.


----------



## Ghost (9 Feb 2005)

That's awsome


Are you not allowed to wear your uniform off the base or something?


----------



## copecowboy (9 Feb 2005)

from your own experiences how much civil clothes did you guys bring?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (9 Feb 2005)

Ghost, you'll find out the rules once you get there. 

cowboy, as much as you can carry without going overboard.


----------



## Ghost (10 Feb 2005)

Damnit I wanted to buy a new Xbox now I gotta go buy some new clothes instead.


----------



## B.McTeer (11 Feb 2005)

lol
oh i have a question to. Can we bring a camera, walkman with headphones and cds, stuiped one here Cellphone lol, and ummm if i have and i might a flex-ed package which is a summer school package if u fail a school course.

B.McTeer


----------



## caine737 (11 Feb 2005)

In st-jean try to do NOT bring object of values because u live in community and everybody know what u have and it can be stolen.

In st-jean bring one pair of jean,2 t-shirts,1 coat if u want(necessary in winter) and a small tips,6 or 7 pairs of underwear.

By the way small tip go purchase a good pair of running shoes,it's the only thing u can wear during ur course it's not coming from the supply

During ur recruit u will Not be authorized during the first few week to wear ur civy gear.So there's no need to bring a ton of civy cloths.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Feb 2005)

thanks for clearing that up cpl. 


as for cameras etc... I brought a camera with me. Some pictures arae worth saving. Deffinatley good to look back on.


----------



## patrick666 (11 Feb 2005)

The military is a completely new lifestlye. You should treat it as such and bring as little as possible. They will supply you with the fundamentals. 

For basic training, it's only a few months so it's not the end of the world. You're going to be sent all over Canada to whatever regiment they want you in so why not wait to have all of your things until then when you are settled in.

That is my plan, at least. 

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Ghost (11 Feb 2005)

amature photography is the best

fingers that cut off the picture and half of someones face when you pin them down and blind them with the flash and in just about every picture somebody is giving the finger or making a wierd face.


----------



## arctictern (12 Feb 2005)

*Little off topic* but is a 26" Upright Lugage bag a good size to take with you to basic or will they get mad at you?


----------



## Big Foot (19 Feb 2005)

For recruits, I'm not entirely sure how much stuff you can bring with you but on the officer side, i had a bigger bag than that during IAP


----------

